# How long after plowing do you pay your subs?



## ahoron (Jan 22, 2007)

I plowed on december 15 and on new years eve/day and have not been paid yet. My question is should I have been paid by now? I would like some input from others before I call and ask why I haven't been paid yet. Monday I asked two of the other subs one said he got paid half and the other has not gotten anything yet. The one that got half tried to assure me that it is normal and I would get paid.Is it normal to not be paid after a month?


----------



## Dailylc (Feb 12, 2006)

You should have discussed those details before you did work. I pay my subs within 3 weeks of service if not sooner. If I were you I would give the guy a call and discuss it with him.


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

All the guys that plow for me know it will be 30 to 40 day at the very latest. I been paying them about every 25 right know except the new guys I hire on this year and then let go, Funny thing is we discused that before he came aboard, my biggest pieace of advise is if you do not know them from adam have them or yourself at least write up a contract about your liabilty's and payroll payments with price per hr or job!

you sould have been pay by know by small or large company!!


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

shovel guys get paid at the end of the storm.
plow/tractor guys get paid within 2 weeks. If I can, they get paid at the end of the storm too.


----------



## ironsales (Dec 5, 2007)

I try and pay all my subs walk guys or drivers by the end of the storm, depending on when the storm ends and where they are. Or catch up with them during the week. I have found that the sooner they get their money the happier they are. And are more dependable when you need them. People will make an effort to help you out when you treat them right.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Subs get paid monthly, full and part time, every other thursday.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

JD Dave;496812 said:


> Subs get paid monthly, full and part time, every other thursday.


Exactly the same for us. We have two subs that get paid net 30, and our part time and full time get direct deposit on Friday at 12:01 am.

We also have a one week holding period for the first week that people work, so that we have a week to play catch up, we have to do that or paperwork would be impossible.


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

When I subed out work I always paid them within 2wks, if not, 3wks max. If your subbing for someone the contractor should have enough cash flow to pay (float) all his subs until he gets paid. If he's relying on the accounts to pay him first then pay his subs, he's gonna have a lot of pizzed of ppl. 

Back in the day when I was a sub I always made it clear to the contractor that I expected to get paid within 2wks. I'd let 1 more wk pass by, if I didn't have a check by wk 3 I was gone. If it snowed and he was expecting me to be at a certain place to plow and I still didn't get paid, I wouldn't show up. What comes around goes around.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Paid monthy too


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

On the 15th and 30th..or every two weeks


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

I know some guys who dont get paid till the end of the season...

Subs are to bill us on the 30th of the month and we cut checks on the 15th of the Month. So the lateest that would get checks would be 45days.


----------



## polplow (Jul 30, 2005)

same day services are provided


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

*If your subbing for someone the contractor should have enough cash flow to pay (float) all his subs until he gets paid. If he's relying on the accounts to pay him first then pay his subs, he's gonna have a lot of pizzed of ppl. *

*MILLSAPA 118*, You must have either a large bank account or have a lot of seasonal contracts to beable to pay the day after every storm , but for me I don't, an am not in your situation and just have $4,000 to $6,000 laying around every time it snows to pay everyone, that's what each snow fall runs me for my help to plow and my invoices don't go out tell the end of the month. Had 5 plow able snow falls just in Dec that's roughly $16,000-$24,000, Not counting all the sanding and ice melt materials I have to supply them with.*Sorry old boy but I do not got that just laying around!!*
Especially if I not that big of a contractor yet, I do not know about up there in MN but in Iowa ,all the large snow plow contractors down here you almost have to shot to get ur money, they take up wards to 2months to pay ur a--, I fell I'm better then them by getting my guys pay with in 30 days and hand crews faster,

The guys I put on new and the ones that have been around for a couple of years know when they are going to get payed and are cool with it,


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

bi-weekly........


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

our subs get paid when the guys get paid. so withing 1 week of the storm. 1 of our subs prefers to be paid monthly and we do that for him.


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

I am a sub,normally I get paid within a week of plowing same as the full time employees of the company.


----------



## Jbowe (Mar 22, 2006)

*When to Pay*

I will use subs on occassion. When I do I pay them when they return to the yard after the final clean up. I find thats much easier for me and it also insures that when I call again they will come right now.


----------



## montanag (Dec 8, 2006)

littleo92;500255 said:


> *If your subbing for someone the contractor should have enough cash flow to pay (float) all his subs until he gets paid. If he's relying on the accounts to pay him first then pay his subs, he's gonna have a lot of pizzed of ppl. *
> 
> *MILLSAPA 118*, You must have either a large bank account or have a lot of seasonal contracts to beable to pay the day after every storm , but for me I don't, an am not in your situation and just have $4,000 to $6,000 laying around every time it snows to pay everyone, that's what each snow fall runs me for my help to plow and my invoices don't go out tell the end of the month. Had 5 plow able snow falls just in Dec that's roughly $16,000-$24,000, Not counting all the sanding and ice melt materials I have to supply them with.*Sorry old boy but I do not got that just laying around!!*
> Especially if I not that big of a contractor yet, I do not know about up there in MN but in Iowa ,all the large snow plow contractors down here you almost have to shot to get ur money, they take up wards to 2months to pay ur a--, I fell I'm better then them by getting my guys pay with in 30 days and hand crews faster,
> ...


I pay subs on the same biweekly schedule as employees. they get me their invoices and for a two week period and get paid the following Friday. Everybody gets paid before me, and though it can get stressful, since I bill out monthly, the last set of invoices for the year is usually my bonus. We've had 12 nights out this month, and all but two have been paid out. I'm getting excited to complete billing for January, because based on what I've paid, I must have some good sized invoices going out.payup


----------



## stcroixjoe (Feb 10, 2006)

the guy i work for pays whenever i fax over a bill i bill him once a month my buddy likes to wait untill the end of the season to bill out kinda like a "bank" so he gets one check


----------



## ahoron (Jan 22, 2007)

spoke with the company owner last night. Check is in the mailpayupTime to go shoppingxysport


----------



## DERBYDON (Dec 3, 2004)

Don't spend it til you have it. I'm still waiting on the "check in the mail" from last February.(2007) Yes, we discussed terms before I performed work, submitted W-9's for company, detailed invoices, all to no avail. And by the way, if you find the guy you sub for on this forum, don't bother posting about failure to pay on this site, moderator removes it. .....I work cash on arrival only now.


----------



## Stankonya (Jul 13, 2007)

I bill on the first of the month and am paid by the 15th seems to work pretty good.


----------



## Lovethebizz (Jan 23, 2007)

I am having the same exact problem right now ahoron! I took on some accounts this year without dicussing payment periods(forgot to ask) and now i am wishing i would have! I know te guy won't screw me but still it would be nice to get a check here soon!


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

7 days.......


----------

